

US military unveils non-lethal heat ray weapon - stfu
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/us-military-unveils-non-lethal-heat-ray-weapon-032512781.html

======
AIR_GAP
It's actually quite lethal. These have been around for years, and well within
the public eye. Looks like they'll be gearing them for riot control soon :-\

These heat rays would literally cook anything they want to if they turn the
dial up. These can cook humans inside of armored vehicles, and fry/melt
electronic circuits.

If you were to "turn it up" on a crowd of people, they would "pop" from the
inside out...

It IS lethal IF they want it to be...

Just sayin...

